# Inspiration...



## nova (20. März 2002)

Hi !

Ich bin mittlerweile regelmäßige (bisher nur) Leserin dieses Forum, da ich auch beruflich in diesem Bereich drin stecke...
Teilweise sind hier sehr gute Postings zu finden, teilweise aber leider auch ziemlich überflüssige gleichlautende Fragen á la "wo finde ich Tuts?"...

Aber ich habe selber eine Frage: Ich bin ziemlich viel im Internet unterwegs in Sachen Inspiration...und natürlich immer auf der Suche nach guten Design-Portal...Seiten wie z.B. digitalthread, surfstation, designiskinky etc. Gab's hier schon mal ne Art Umfrage nach den meistbesuchtesten Inspirations-Sites ? Wo holt Ihr Euch den so Eure Ideen ? 

Und um dem Einen gleich vorzubeugen... ich meine nicht Seiten kopieren, ich meine lediglich Ideen sammeln, gutes Design sehen.


nova - mit vielen Grüßen


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

shadowness 
wY


----------



## freekazoid (20. März 2002)

heyhoi nova,

inspiration hole ich mir nicht zwingend aus dem www, sondern von den verschiedensten sachen her.
so kann mich zum beispiel schon ne ganz normale lampe inspirieren 
im web gibt es eigentlich keine festen sites die mich auch wirklich inspirieren. ist eher meistens ein 'tolle idee'-erlebnis wenn ich sowas sehe wie shadowness oder so in der art. ich bring mir die techniken am liebsten selbst bei.

_//edit_
*kritik inspiriert !*
_//edit_


----------



## Yasemin (20. März 2002)

Ich würde dir auch lieber empfehlen mal einfach raus zu gehen und dir anzuschauen was die natur zu bieten hat.  

Im Internet läuft einem einfach zu oft das gleiche über den weg.

Okay, bei diesem Wetter inspiriert mich die Natur auch nicht gerade, aber hey, es wird Frühling (demnächst vielleicht) und es gibt viel zu wenig fröhliche, helle und lustige Grafiken hier im Netz.


----------



## AciDemon (20. März 2002)

so einen thread gabs schon mal...egal..

meine inspiration hole ich von überall her...so wie freekazoid schon sagte: manchmal sind ganz banale dinge...und sehr selten sind es webpages oder inhalte davon...
meine hauptinspiration ist musik. bei mir bilden sich beim hören von musik bilder oder augenblicke, die ich dann "versuche" umzusetzen.


----------



## Scalé (20. März 2002)

Wenn ich hq pages sehen will,
geh ich einfach auf irgendne geile seite
und geh mal die links dort durch.
Auf den nächsten seiten wieder und wieder...

Inspiration?
Hmm. Wechsel die musik und konzentrier dich auf Sachen,
auf die du dich sonst nie konzentrierst.
Einfach alles etwas anders machen.

S


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

musik wechseln nööööö, ich hör schon das richtige!

an was anderes denken?  was ist wenn ich dann an sachen denk mit denen ich gar nichts anfangen kann wie z.b. wie pis|sen Radfahrer beim Rennen usw.............ähm.....


----------



## Scalé (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *musik wechseln nööööö, ich hör schon das richtige!
> 
> an was anderes denken?  was ist wenn ich dann an sachen denk mit denen ich gar nichts anfangen kann wie z.b. wie pis|sen Radfahrer beim Rennen usw.............ähm..... *



paaaaaapnase =)
Hmm man denkt z.B.
eher selten an Insekten,
Kerzen,...
alles worüber man nicht jeden Tag nachdenkt eben.


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

stimmt! 

ein Beispiel! als am letzten WE ein megaparty hatten und ich danach die Straßenbahn bei mir vorbeizischen sah! WOOOAAAHHH! geiler EFFEKT!

ob der in PS zum realisieren ist!

ich glaub ich muss mich nochmal in den gleichen Zustand versetzen! HAHA


----------



## TheVirus (20. März 2002)

Mit guter Mucke in den Ohren Ubahn fahren.

Oder nacht's auf einer einsamen Autobahn auto fahren, wobei die Mucke natürlich nicht fehlen darf.

Beim pis|sen sind mir allerdings noch nie irgendwelche Ideen gekommen! ;-) 

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

ööööhm was isn ne mucke????

sorry bin kein pif**** HOLLLAjetzt hätt ich fast was falsches geschrieben! HEEHE

nein bin kein Deutscher==> kenn leider diesen Ausdruck nicht! 

@nova einfach hinsetzen==>aus dem fenster sehen und drauflos gfxen! ;=)

cu


----------



## TheVirus (20. März 2002)

/OFFTOPIC
Du kennst MUCKE nicht?! 

Is Musik, nix anderes. ;-) 

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## freekazoid (20. März 2002)

naja, momentan kann ich mich noch lange mit dm thema 'inspiration' befassen...
ich hab' einfach ein sogenanntes 'creative hole' und es will einfach nicht besser werden. 
deprimierend. nicht mal die musik hat geholfen...


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

mann, mucke! habt ihr komische Ausdrücke!

hey sag mal oachkatzlschwoaf! HEHE;-] 

und schicks mir als MP3!


----------



## TheVirus (20. März 2002)

oachkatzlschwoaf?! What da F*ck is dis?! 

@freekazoid: Kannste eh nicht erzwingen. Sowas geht bei mir immer nach hinten los. Da ich sowas nicht beruflich mache kann ich mir dabei sehr viel zeit lassen... Wie für meine HP... Duke Nukem 4Ever Syndrom!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Yasemin (20. März 2002)

Also bei dem Wetter bin ich auch wahnsinnig unkreativ. Da hab ich auch keinen Bock was zu machen.

Es klappt einfach besser wenn die Sonne scheint und ich selber besser drauf bin


----------



## AciDemon (20. März 2002)

[offtopic]oachkatzlschwoaf = ist soweit ich weiss ein "eichhörnchenschwanz". 
grüsse nach österreich [/offtopic]

meine kreativ hat auch höhen und tiefen...eigentlich nur. es gibt nur die beiden zustände. das kann man glaub auch nicht gross beeinflussen. zumindest nicht massiv. man höchstens die vorhandene "kreativitätsenergie" in gewisse bahnen leiten...so ist das bei mir zumindest...  (das klingt jetzt irgendwie ziemlich "zugedröhnt"...LOL )


----------



## shiver (20. März 2002)

beeep offtopic bisschen zurückschrauben plz beeep


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

/offtopic

ooohnein! meine Tarnung is aufgeflogen! bin ein ösi blödes Wort! 

@topic
tja, man versucht eben immer was besonderes zu machen! setzt sich hin! ==> und dann probiert man==> und was kommt raus==> 0815 Dinger


----------



## Brainworm (20. März 2002)

Tipp: Stell die Inspiration auf 50% Deckkraft, sonst geht es dir bald wie mir der in allem und jedem eine Textur oder einen Geilen Background sieht  

Hab am Sonntag bei der Cebit 40 von 50 Bilder mit der Digicam mit Texturen und anderen geilen Effekten voll gemacht 

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

wenn ein paar geile pics dabei sind kanst du mir sie schicken?????

na bitte???


----------



## Mythos007 (20. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

klingt jetzt vielleicht ein wenig komisch aber
mir kommen die besten Ideen immer wenn ich dusche *g*

Ja ist echt so und ich muss noch dazu sagen ich
dusche verdammt oft und verdammt gerne - als ich
noch in dem Internat in Bochum war - habe ich
mir sogar mal den Stuhl unter die Dusche gestellt
und ca. 6 Stunden dauergeduscht - voll genial das  *hehe*

Bis dann dann euer Mythos the Showerman ...

N.S.: Ich habe auch schon einmal an eine
Duschhängematte gedacht *rolf*


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2002)

*GGG*
*daumenhochhalt*
verdammt und ich hab geglaubt ich bin krank  

6 stunden?? was hast du denn so lange gemacht??? ach so  war wahrscheinlich ein reines Knabeninternat! da bekommt man schnell besuch!!

*sorry*


----------



## TheVirus (20. März 2002)

*LOOOOOOOOOOL* Was gehten hier?!


----------



## shiver (20. März 2002)

okay jungs... gewarnt wurdet ihr..

sorry wenn jemand hier sinnvolle postings erwartet hat, das scheint bei manchen hier nicht möglich zu sein...
bedankt euch bei hochi und virus für die schliessung des threads...

ach hochi... denk bitte an deine verwarnung wegen offtopic... du weisst ja, es gibt nur EINE verwarnung....!


----------

